# Anyone Else Believe Lewis Could Do Way Better?



## MartialArtist (Jun 10, 2003)

He claims he won't fight Tyson again, saying that Tyson is scared of him.  I don't believe Tyson is scared to fight him, although I don't think Tyson can box like he did during the 80s anymore and the bout with Lewis proved it.

But Lewis is taking Tyson's path in fighting no-namers, and won't fight against one of the Klitschkos.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/news/2003/0604/1563414.html


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2003)

Mike Tyson is off the deep end, but fighting him is still a scary thought.


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jun 18, 2003)

i like lewis but he is just looking for the big payday. i dont think that it is wrong because he is getting old a fighter and has to think how he wants to finish his career. he said he would sue tyson because tyson did not want to fight him. what for? he beat tyson and tyson said he doesnt want to fight him. that is like beating up a kid then forcing him to fight you again when he doesnt want to. now with kirk johnson who was supposed to be a warm up fight for the vitali fight out of the way lewis will have to face his mandatory. about time. lewis has a huge history of taking money to step aside and dumping belts to avoid fights for mandatorys. he took a million or so from tyson back in the day so tyson could fight someone else and he took a million and a car from king to avoid byrd. i want to see lewis fight as a champ. he can complain that he gets no respect but he wont get respect until he acts like a champ as well as fight like a champ.

by the way. doug is a friend of mine and he told me about this place. i hear people are talking trash about him. thats not right. if you want to talk trash do it to a persons face or they should have the right to fight back. that is krappy. i fought doug plenty of times and he may be a jerk at times but hell stand in front of you and trade until one of you drops. that takes guts and nuts.

GOU RONIN RULES!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *He claims he won't fight Tyson again, saying that Tyson is scared of him.  I don't believe Tyson is scared to fight him, although I don't think Tyson can box like he did during the 80s anymore and the bout with Lewis proved it.
> 
> But Lewis is taking Tyson's path in fighting no-namers, and won't fight against one of the Klitschkos.
> ...



This Saturday June 21 at Staples Center, here in Los Angeles, Lennox Lewis is fighting Vitali Klitschko, for Lewis' WBO and WBA heavyweight titles. Should be some good scraps. Catch it on HBO... :asian:


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Box Out 2003 _
> *i like lewis but he is just looking for the big payday. i dont think that it is wrong because he is getting old a fighter and has to think how he wants to finish his career. he said he would sue tyson because tyson did not want to fight him. what for? he beat tyson and tyson said he doesnt want to fight him. that is like beating up a kid then forcing him to fight you again when he doesnt want to. now with kirk johnson who was supposed to be a warm up fight for the vitali fight out of the way lewis will have to face his mandatory. about time. lewis has a huge history of taking money to step aside and dumping belts to avoid fights for mandatorys. he took a million or so from tyson back in the day so tyson could fight someone else and he took a million and a car from king to avoid byrd. i want to see lewis fight as a champ. he can complain that he gets no respect but he wont get respect until he acts like a champ as well as fight like a champ.
> 
> by the way. doug is a friend of mine and he told me about this place. i hear people are talking trash about him. thats not right. if you want to talk trash do it to a persons face or they should have the right to fight back. that is krappy. i fought doug plenty of times and he may be a jerk at times but hell stand in front of you and trade until one of you drops. that takes guts and nuts.
> ...


 
Good idea


----------

